# Top Wine Destinations



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Travel Picks: 10 Top International Wine Destinations *

SYDNEY, April 10 (Reuters) - Wine tourists are a growing breed as wineries around the globe step up their game and offer visitors better services and gourmet food alongside wine tasting.

Forbes.com (www.forbes.com) has come up with 10 top international wine destinations assisted by George Taber, author of "In Search of Bacchus: Wanderings in the Wonderful World of Wine Tourism". The list is not endorsed by Reuters:

1. Castello Banfi, Tuscany, Italy

The Banfi winery was started by John Mariani, an American wine importer. One of the more gorgeous wineries in Tuscany, it boasts a beautiful castle with two great restaurants, a wine tasting room and cellar tour.

2. Montes, Colchagua Valley, Chile

Montes is among the most well-known Chilean wine producers, but it hasn't lost its eccentricity. "It's the only winery in the world I know where the wines are aged with Gregorian chants being played in the background," says Taber.

3. Ken Forrester, Stellenbosch, South Africa

Stellenbosch is considered one of the most beautiful wine areas in the world, with a Mediterranean climate and scenery reminiscent of the Napa Valley, without the crowds. Winemaker Ken Forrester made several trips to France's Loire Valley before applying his expertise back home in South Africa.

4. Fournier, Mendoza, Argentina

This winery is only about 10 miles from the Andes "so in the background you can see the snow-capped mountains all year long," says Taber. The winery has a modern design, almost like a spaceship that landed in the middle of the desert.

5. Leeuwin Estate, Margaret River, Australia

Margaret River is closer to Singapore than it is to Melbourne, so it's a long trip getting there. "It's a little pocket that makes just outstanding wines," says Taber. The beautiful landscape with old forests "is so isolated it's not so crowded -- you get wonderful service."

6. Felton Road, Central Otago, New Zealand

Relatively new to the wine world, Central Otago is also the southernmost wine region on the planet. Some areas, like the Gibbston Valley, are more aesthetically pleasing than others, such as the Bannockburn area, the site of Felton Road. But Otago's pinot noir superstars, such as Carrick, Mt. Difficulty, Akarua and Felton Road are all here in Bannockburn.

7. Bodegas Ysios, Rioja, Spain

The area has become famous in the past few years for architecture by the likes of Frank Gehry. Bodegas Ysios, designed by Santiago Calatrava, resembles the mountains that lie just behind it. "They also make great wine," says Taber.

8. Quinta do Portal, Douro Valley, Portugal

Reach this winery by driving along narrow, winding roads. If you're planning on tasting more than one glass of wine, consider staying the night. "They have a guest house hotel that has beautiful views," notes Taber.

9. Chateau Lynch-Bages, Bordeaux, France

Bordeaux is known to produce some of the best wines in the world. But until recently, the region did not have a reputation for beautiful views or a friendly tourist experience. Lynch-Bages now offers a hotel, restaurants and shopping.

10. Peter Jakob Kuhn Oestrich, Rhein/Mosel, Germany

This is one of the world's most romantic settings, with mountain-top castles and a friendly, welcoming winery. Don't be put off by the screw caps on all this winery's bottles, says Taber -- the wines are now the best and most consistent they've ever been.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

UNESCO Wine Region of the Douro Valley rocks! Then you go to the cellars in Gaia, across Porto, to taste the wine 
Port wine is one of the best wines in the world, and Madeira Wine is another great wine too.  
Then you have some good wines from the island of Sardinia, Italy


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*France eyes tourism to help invigorate wine sector *
3 March 2009

PARIS, March 3 (Reuters) - French authorities are targeting tourism as part of an effort to bolster the country's wine industry against rising global competition.

While France is already the world's most popular tourist destination, with wine a major part of its appeal, the trade thinks it can go a lot further in tapping into visitor interest.

The government will unveil on Tuesday a body to promote wine tourism, headed by international tourism and leisure industry veteran Paul Dubrule.

He is the co-founder of French hotel group Accor and author of a government-commissioned report on developing tourism around wine.

"We've fallen behind (other countries) in terms of marketing our offer," said Camille Barnier, head of wine tourism at Burgundy wine association BIVB.

"We've rested a bit on our laurels."

Promoting wine tourism is part of a government five-year plan unveiled in 2008 to modernise the wine industry in France and make it more competitive on the world market.

Among the government's aims are to raise wine exports to 16 million hectolitres by 2013, versus 13.5 million on average in 1990-2000 and increase the price ratio of French wine to more than twice world prices, versus 1.9 during 1990-2000.

A priority of the new wine tourism committee will be to improve links between wine producers and tourism operators like hotels and restaurants. A lack of coordination between different players has limited the take-off of tourist activities by wine producers, said Jeremy Arnaud, marketing director for the Cahors wine trade. "The issue now is proving that this can be a new source of revenue for producers."

This is particularly the case in regions like Cahors that do not have a well-established tourist image such as Bordeaux or Burgundy, Arnaud argued.

Among initiatives to raise its profile, Cahors has created an annual half-marathon aroud its vineyards -- taking inspiration from a similar race in Medoc -- and has filed for the historic name of "black wine" to be become a label for top of the range Cahors wines.

"The challenge of wine tourism is to get a clientele that passes through to stay two or three days," Arnaud said.

In the more prestigious regions like Bordeaux and Burgundy, wine tourism has a successful track record.

Sales related to tourism account for about 13 percent of 1.1 billion euros in total sales of Burgundy wines, BIVB's Barnier said.

Like Bordeaux, the region promotes via a quality label those wine producers who agree to offer visitors a level of service including reasonable opening hours and information in different languages.

But for the Bordeaux trade, developing wine tourism is more about boosting its long-term image rather than short-term income, said Anne Marbot, head of information at trade body CIVB.

"Sales directly at the domaine are marginal," she says. "(Wine tourism) is above all an image and communication tool for wine growers."


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the best wines in Europe come from south France most


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Bordeaux should be in the top 3


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Italian wine is my favourite:cheers:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

From Italy, well, I must say that Sardinian wines are very nice. I miss Moro... and the New Wine Festival at Millis... 4€ for a glass and you drink until you drop! :drunk:


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

France in 8th place and California not even mentioned? South Africa ahead of Spain? Rubbish list.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

its about touristic destinations not wines itself. some central chilean valleys are incredible beauty (like maipo valley).


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

Austrian and South Moravian wine paths are the best.


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

France's Bordeaux and Italia's Chianti are the best wines in Europe !!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

European wine destinations have a history and architectural wealth that no continent can match.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Ramazzotti said:


> France's Bordeaux and Italia's Chianti are the best wines in Europe !!


Very old world thought.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

I prefer the Vega Sicila wines from Ribera del Duero (Spain) and, between the cheap wines, the Marques de Caceres from La Rioja (Spain).

I don't like Bordeaux or Oporto wines. The italian wines are OK. I don't drink never non-european wines, i think that is a insult.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

manob said:


> I prefer the Vega Sicila wines from Ribera del Duero (Spain) and, between the cheap wines, the Marques de Caceres from La Rioja (Spain).
> 
> I don't like Bordeaux or Oporto wines. The italian wines are OK. I don't drink never non-european wines, i think that is a insult.


We were expecting that, dude. So no need to talk. lol.

I also dont drink non-European wines. In the Latin realm, the Spanish are the worse, despite the propraganda machine that I admitted you have learned how to make it. with cash anyone can! And i've nothing against Spain unlike you thing, but Spanish wine in general are not good, so I refuse them like i refuse Australian and such... and i'm not talking this out of an internet fight. keep making sangria out of your wine, that's what's Spain is good at.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

PedroGabriel said:


> We were expecting that, dude. So no need to talk. lol.
> 
> I also dont drink non-European wines. In the Latin realm, the Spanish are the worse, despite the propraganda machine that I admitted you have learned how to make it. with cash anyone can! And i've nothing against Spain unlike you thing, but Spanish wine in general are not good, so I refuse them like i refuse Australian and such... and i'm not talking this out of an internet fight. keep making sangria out of your wine, that's what's Spain is good at.


Oh no. Portuguese minority complex alarmhno:. Let it out man:banana:.

The author should be punished for putting a Spanish destination above a Portuguese one. It's just not fair.

Australian wines have been sweeping awards around the world in the wine press over the last decade. Spain has scooped quite some awards as well. And then there's California, Chile and South Africa.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

manob said:


> I don't drink never non-european wines.


It's a pity


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

manob said:


> I don't like Bordeaux or Oporto wines. The italian wines are OK. I don't drink never non-european wines, i think that is a insult.


NO COMMENT !!:bash:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

I do like red wines, especially Rioja, Porto, Lambrusco, Chianti, Sherry and Bourdeaux.
But not all the wines are the same type, I mean, Porto and Sherry are not made for drinking during a meal but the rest yes. However, Porto and Sherry are nice as an aperitif.

Amongst white wines I do like Albariño from Galicia that it's quite good enclosed with good fish or seafood. Anyway, I don't have tasted so much varieties.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Ramazzotti said:


> NO COMMENT !!:bash:


that troll needs atention, dont feed it.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Morocco -Les Celliers de Meknès-









source lightstalkers.org









source lesrestos.com









source ightstalkers.org









source lightstalkers.org


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Big wines and bigger red letters put winery on map *
12 June 2009

NORMAN, Okla. (AP) - Google satellites thousands of miles above the earth can spot Tom Knott's Redbud Ridge Vineyard and Winery on Norman's east side. It has nothing to do with the grapes or the winepress. It's the 12-foot, bright red "Sooners" lettering along the winery's southern border.

They were lawfully salvaged from a University of Oklahoma athletic construction project Knotts managed while working as a campus planner. The letters help visitors find the winery which opened late last year.

"I never miss a delivery," says Knotts, 64, and Norman's only commercial winemaker. He has patiently bottled and sells three different wines -- a full-bodied red aptly named "Big Red Steak Wine," a dry "Three Roses" red and an Oklahoma Riesling. All are available for purchase at the winery which is open Thursdays, Fridays and Saturdays from 1 p.m. until 6 p.m.

He bought the 12 acres on the northeast corner of 72nd Avenue, SE and Highway 9 in 2002. Retirement from the university came in 2007. He realized he needed something to occupy his time in retirement. His wife, Jann, is a CPA and financial planner, and a valued partner in the winery's operation.

"I just felt like retirement was the number one killer of adult males," he said. "I needed something to keep me active."

The winemaking seed was planted years earlier. His father, former Oklahoma Natural Gas senior vice president Max Knotts, was part owner of an Oklahoma winery and active in the state's early viticulture movement.

Knotts, with OU degrees in zoology, landscape architecture and environmental science, began taking viticulture and oenology classes at Grayson County College in Denison, Texas, in the mid 1990s.

Redbud Ridge is Norman's only producing winery although several others grow grapes. Redbud Ridge has about 1,100 vines planted on two acres. The winery has teamed up with similar operations in Slaughterville, Lindsay and Pauls Valley for a local wine tour promotion.

Knotts built the small winery building which adjoins his home, tends the vines, gives tours with snapshots and rings up the sale. "I'm really a one-man show," he says. "I've tried to fire myself but just can't do it."

He uses his own harvest and buys other grapes from friends in the industry. Many come from southwestern Oklahoma.

"I tell people all the grapes aren't grown in Oklahoma but all the wine is made in Oklahoma."

A late summer or early fall harvest begins the grape's journey. It takes about two years to produce a red wine and at least a year for a white. Redbud has a 10,000 liter capacity in its production and tasting room. His tanks are stainless steel and he adds oak chips to simulate barrel aging.

He nets his vines to keep the birds away. Errant spray from highway department crews working on Highway 9 cut his production significantly one year. Late frosts are also killers to the state's wine industry.

Drip irrigation with well water keeps his vines growing beside the post oak and blackjack trees in the red dirt of east Norman. His first vines produced grapes the third year after planting.

"They get more grapes every year and it gets better," he said. "It looks like we are going to have a good year this year."

Like many of the state's more than 50 small wineries, Redbud Ridge started as a diversion.

"It started as a hobby but when you build a building and plant all these vines, you've got a lot of money tied up in it. Then it becomes a business."

------

Information from: The Norman Transcript


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

It could be interesting to try some of those Moroccan wines....I bet they could be similar of those of southern spain (malaga or guadiana)...

Ive tried some wines and must say Chilean are the best (good price-quality relation)....French wines are great too but a little more expensive... I love Malbec´s and Merlot from Argentina (not sure about Cabernet and other "cepas")...


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

Douro Valley in Portugal and stellenbosch in South Africa have the best scenery and have the best wines, alongside with the wines of the Minho region in the North of Portugal where they produce the Vinho Verde and Alvarinho, much better than bordeaux or any other wines.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Really Zatuga?

Maybe we dont have many Portuguese wines down here in Mexico........but couldnt wait to try one of them...as for the lanscapes im sure they have a very nice scenery.......thanks for the tip!


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Tokaj wine region









Badacsony wine region









Villány-Siklós wine region









Eger wine region


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Somnifor said:


> I think you don't know very much about American wine and are repeating stereotypes that you have heard. There are over 2,000 wineries in the US. Most of them are small artisinal producers who make wine the same way as artisinal producers in Portugal or France. Most of that wine is not exported because of strong demand in the US. The main problem with California wine is that the terroir of it's wine regions tends to be hot and the wines get overripe if they are not grown carefully, this is not a problem in Oregon and Washington which produce very different wines from California. In truth most American wines that are exported to Europe are crap and tend to be way overpriced because of the cost of transportation and the fact that the US doesn't subsidize winemaking like the EU does with the CAP. There is no wine lake here to drive down prices.
> 
> Because most quality producers don't export all you guys see are mega-producers like Gallo that sell mostly sugar water.
> 
> I bet if you came to the US I could find some wine that you liked a lot. Have you ever had any Oregon Pinot Noir?


Since I posted my defence of American wine I have had nothing but crap from California. I take most of what I said back. There are some standbys that I still like; it is depressing though, California has the capacity to produce very good wine but most of it's wine makers choose to make bad wine because it gets good reviews in the American wine press. Most are overripe, over-alcoholic, too fruity and so low in acid that they are out of wack. If you want to drink good wine from the US Washington and Oregon are the way to go, that type of wine is nearly impossible to make in their climate.


----------



## BNE01 (Mar 29, 2008)

There is great wine in so many places. It is one of the great joys of travel hey! Just found Anatolian wine in Turkey -> awesome.

Have to also visit some of the regions mentioned in this thread.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Corsican wines fight their corner for survival*

BORDEAUX, June 30 (Reuters) - Corsican wine growers are seeking recognition beyond their faithful band of followers as European Union uprooting plans and high transport costs in crisis times threaten to sound a death knell for the sector.

Corsica is the third wine producing island in the Mediterranean, behind Sicily and Sardinia of Italy and its production of some 350,000 hectolitres (9 million U.S. gallons) of wines make up just a few percentages of the total French production. But the sector is the biggest export activity in value and volume of the island and, together with the tourism sector, one of the pillars of an insular economy.

According to Bernard Sonnet, the director of the Corsican winemakers organisation CIV Corse, demand for Corsican wines tops at least 500,000 hectolitres a year, but prices are relatively low -- most are below 10 euros ($14) a bottle, many below 5 euros.

That is partly the fault of the Corsicans themselves.

In the 1960s, Algerian independence saw many Corsicans flock back to the island, where a race to production ensued and the island made some two million hectolitres of wines a year. Not all of it was of good quality.

More recently, however, there has been a lot of attention to quality and there are now nine AOC wines (appelation d'origine controllee) that have to adhere to quality guidelines.

The production of the year 2007-2008, at 340,340 hectolitres, was for one third in AOC and two thirds in vins de pays and vins de cepages.

"There is too much wine in Europe and France and the decision by the European Union to impose uprooting campaigns has reduced our production," Sonnet said, adding that another 10 percent of the wine growing area was set to be cleared.

And there lies a danger -- the average production of the past five years was 370,000 hectolitres which comes down to 54 hectolitres per 1 hectare (2.5 acres) of vines and that, according to CIV Corse, is the absolute critical economic floor below they should not descend.

"My biggest challenge is to make the wines of Corsica known," said CIV Corse president Jean-Marc Venturi told Reuters at Vinexpo -- the big wine and spirits industry fair held every two years in Bordeaux.

The Corsicans were out in force at the fair with a big tented restaurant where star Corsican chefs prepared meals and guests could taste the many different Corsican wines.

The people from the island claim they have been making wines for at least 20 centuries, with a specific climate of high and snowy peaks and a record sunny hours for France, at 2,885 hours per year.

There are 950 wine growers, often still family-owned operations as specific tax exemptions given by Napoleon to his birth island mean that the land owners do not pay death tax. Some 1,500 people work in the sector that has annual sales of 120 million euros.

The Corsicans drink about half of their wine themselves, at 44 percent, another 28 percent goes to the rest of France and there remains 28 percent for export to countries such as Germany, Belgium and the United Kingdom.

Of the AOC wines, 56 percent is rose and the rose wines are experiencing a bit of a trend at the moment. The reds make up 33 percent and the whites 11 percent.

Apart from the well-known grapes of Chardonnay, Merlot, Pinot Noir and Cabernet Sauvignon, there are several grapes that only exist on the island and help wine growers to underline specific aromas.

The Niellucciu is a twin of the Sangiovese grape and is planted on 35 percent of the surface. Sciaccarellu makes up 15 percent of the surface, especially in the granite grounds of the south, and is characterised by a taste of almonds and a peppery scent. The Vermentinu, also called Malvoise of Corsica, makes up 17 percent of the surface and is mainly used in white wines.

The dozen or so Corsican wines tasted during Vinexpo all had a certain freshness and fruitiness that makes it possible to drink them young while some can gain from ageing.

But none really stuck out amid the many other wines that were available on the fair and the CIV needs to work hard on its marketing to let these wines gain the heart and minds of more drinkers. Add to that the distance of the island to the continent, and it becomes clear the battle will be difficult.

"Not only are we faced, like everybody else, with the crisis and a decline in wine consumption, but we also have to deal with problems related to our island status, in particular the transport costs that make up at least 10 to 12 percent of the price of a bottle," said Venturi.


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

*Lebanese wine*


> Lebanon is the oldest site of wine production in the world. The Phoenicians of its coastal strip were instrumental in spreading wine and viticulture throughout the Mediterranean in ancient times. Despite the many conflicts of the region, the country has an annual production of about 600,000 cases of wine, mostly influenced by French wines of Bordeaux and the Rhone.











_The wine making headquarters of Chateau Ksara in Bekaa, Lebanon._









_Vineyards near en:Zahle, in the central en:Beqaa Valley._

*Wineries *
*- Chateau Ksara 
- Château Kefraya
- Chateau Musar
- Massaya*
- Karam Winery 
- Domaine Wardy
- Domaine de Baal
- Vin Héritage
- Château Faqra
- Château Nakad
- Domaine des Tourelles
- Clos Saint Thomas
- Cave Kouroum
- Clos de Cana
- Nabise Mont Liban
- Enotica
- Château Khoury
- Couvent St. Sauveur


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

One of the regions where some of my favorite wines come from is Priorat in Catalunya.

Priorat is mostly mountainous and Priorat lies in the small, unique pocket of hills and the terraced vineyards, clinging to the steep crevasses make mainly red wines. The climate is dry and hot in summer, cold in winter – which gives low yields allowing winemakers to create intense, full flavoured, full bodied wines that are high in alcohol (13-18%).


----------



## mtrpls (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ I love Priorat and Montsant and his Wines...! :drool:



Sky said:


> *El Priorat, amb Álvaro Palacios*


----------



## Andres_RoCa (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm surprised to see France in #9.


----------



## magnusiax (Apr 25, 2008)

Spain have one of the best wine in Europe even Barcelona Spain hotels serve quality wine to travelers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

*NEW ZEALAND WINE REGIONS - PART A - HAWKE'S BAY*





































*MAJOR TOWNS IN THE AREA - NAPIER:*

Napier was totally destroyed by an earthquake in 1931 and rebuilt in the Art Deco style - many consider Napier to be the best preserved Art Deco town after Miami.

















P.S. Fantastic contributions from everybody, I really enjoy the photographs in this thread


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

mtrpls said:


> ^^ I love Priorat and Montsant and his Wines...! :drool:


This program's footage is always great!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


>


I am sure you will get to it but don't forget Waiheke.......


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Pinot Noir from Central Otago is my favorite New Zealand wine. It's hard to find in Minnesota though.


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Rя;36191528 said:


> i've heard that chilean wines are the best on price/quality in europe..
> 
> in general i'd said the best wines are from
> 
> ...


Let me guess ......... you're from Chile !!!


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

*Restaurant Week, Paired With Lebanese Wine*
*Chester Higgins Jr./The New York Times*










_By FLORENCE FABRICANT
Published: July 14, 2009_

The wine list at Ilili, Philippe Massoud’s grand cedar-trimmed homage to his native Lebanon, includes more than a dozen selections from the Bekaa Valley in central Lebanon, where wine has been made since biblical times. For Restaurant Week, which started on July 12, and which will run for four weeks at Ilili, Mr. Massoud is showcasing the wines, with some of the winemakers pouring tastes.

THE LABELS OF LEBANON Through July 17, Château Massaya, Silver Selection, 2005, a spicy, earthy Rhone-style blend of grenache, cinsault and mourvèdre, with some cabernet sauvignon. July 19 to 24, Château Musar, Hochar Père et Fils 2002, a silky, elegant blend mostly of cabernet sauvignon, carignan and cinsault. July 26 to 31, Château Kefraya les Bretèches 2006, a richly rustic blend of cinsault, syrah and cabernet sauvignon. Aug. 2 to 8, Château Ksara, Réserve du Couvent 2006, peppery, slightly vegetal but elegant cabernet franc. Below, Eva Torres, the manager of Ilili, starts tasting.

Tastes of the Lebanese wines will be poured, free, with the $35 prix fixe four-course dinner at Ilili, 236 Fifth Avenue (27th Street); (212) 683-2929.


----------

